# PFD Requirements - Fishing from 10' Kayak



## copusch1

Question, I was out recently on an Oakland county lake fishing from my kayak when the friendly sheriff approached me asking to see my life jacket. I did not have a life jacket on board, but I did have a Type IV throwable which I showed to him.

Long story short, I was told the throwable did not meet requirements and my short day of fishing was ended. My understanding was that on inland lakes (not a great lakes waterway), for vessels less than 16', the throwable is acceptable. Am I in the wrong here?

Straight from the DNR website...am I missing something?


Vessels less than 16 feet (including canoes and kayaks) must be equipped with one Type I, II, III or IV PFD for each person on board.


----------



## fisheater

I would agree with you, I would say you met the legal minimum. Since the lake was big enough to have a sheriff patrol I understand his action as well. He most likely viewed you as accident waiting to happen and booted you off the lake. After all, if something went wrong it would have been on his watch, he most likely enjoys his on the water duty. You didn't say he issued you a ticket, you just said he ordered you off the lake. Maybe you might want to look at this experience to re-examine your personal safety regimen.


----------



## copusch1

Thanks for the thoughtful feedback. I have already considered your suggestion regarding my personal safety and I may make some changes.

However the purpose of my post was to understand the law as it is written. It is an approximately 400 acre lake, so yes it is a decent size. I was being extremely respectful and cognizant of the power boat traffic on the lake at the time. There are inherent risks in almost everything we do in the outdoors. If we are going to enforce laws differently than they are written due to safety concerns, we should consider changing the law - and I would be happy to oblige.


----------



## stickman1978

Not passing any judgement here. I have a whistle attached to my pfd. Hope I never have to use it.


----------



## multibeard

I had a boat cop keep telling me that I needed a wearable to be in my 12 foot canoe while we were in a coffee shop in the morning. I finally remembered to bring in a copy of the fishing digest with the rule high lighted.
After I made him read it twice. I then told him to quit making up his own rules as he was going to get embarrassed in court when a judge threw out his bogus ticket.

As far as a wearable in a kayak I personally would have one on for my own safety even though they are not required. How many kayakers have drowned in the state this year. Most were pure idiots out in high surf with out a wearable but with the idiots on inland lakes running speed boats you are liable to be swamped by them.


----------



## stickman1978

http://www.wilx.com/content/news/La...after-falling-off-paddle-board-394048251.html

Happens way to often.


----------



## multibeard

I missed the news last night. I have never seen a paddle boarder with a wearable on. Lake Michigan is an unforgivable place. People that have not seen it at it's worse do not understand it.

When you can hear the sound of the surf all the way into Mears after the wind goes down after a big blow that is nasty.


----------



## fisheater

Copusch,
When I was younger, I probably would have laminated copies of the rules just so I could have it out with the deputy. Losing time on the water is disappointing, I hope it does not happen to you again. On the positive side, you do not have to take time off work to fight an improper ticket.
Good luck out there.


----------



## jimbo

i'd make him show me the writen law. He "should" have a rule book with him.
And NO, I don't wear one.


----------



## Robert Holmes

The law that you are referring to was probably written about 1930 prior to there being a million kayaks in Michigan. Should it be changed probably.


----------

